# A question to all you DIY vapers.



## Petrus (18/4/16)

As you know most of the local liquids, if bought at a vendor, is only available up to 6mg, because of popular demand. So it is sometimes frustrating for our hard hitters '12mg, 18mg' guys. Now for my question. Say I buy a 30ml liquid 70vg/30pg 6mg nicotine, and I want to increase my nicotine content to say between 10 and 14mg, how can it be done and if how and what must I get?


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Hi @Petrus

A topic close to my heart 

If you add *36mg nic*, you will need to add *7.5ml* of it to 30ml 6mg to bring it up to 12mg

If you are able to get *100mg nic *(use very carefully I hear), you will need to add only *2.04ml*

Will upload a pic here of the calculations

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Here are the calcs

x is the amount of Nic to add. First one is for 36mg. Second is for 100mg

Right hand side of equation is your target mix strength. 

Hope my calcs are right.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here are the calcs
> 
> x is the amount of Nic to add. First one is for 36mg. Second is for 100mg
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver, you are a star. Won't it affect the flavor? Weaken it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

So the bottom line is that if you can get 100mg nic then you can add much less and it will lead to less dilution of flavour

However

100mg nic is not easy to get and I have never worked with it - I do believe it is dangerous to work with and one should use gloves and a mask. I.e. do not spill it on ones skin or eyes and one needs to wash hands carefully afterward and store it far out of children's reach.


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

I have often bumped up the nic with 36mg nic
But never from say 6mg to 12mg
Rather from say 12mg to about 14 or 15mg - i.e. adding quite a little.
I don't notice much flavour drop.

I would never review a juice like that but for my own daily vaping its fine

I am toying with the idea of getting 100mg nic but I must admit I am not keen on spilling that on my skin.


----------



## Petrus (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> I have often bumped up the nic with 36mg nic
> But never from say 6mg to 12mg
> Rather from say 12mg to about 14 or 15mg - i.e. adding quite a little.
> I don't notice much flavour drop.
> ...


Yes, I have seen the Nic 36 base from vapor valley is 100%pg. Maybe I must give it a shot. At the moment I am importing some of my ADV because of NIC strength, but it is quite expensive. If you buy bulk it is affordable, but I strive to buy local..Local is lekker. And for all the Mixers out there, @Mike thanks for keeping us hard hitters in mind, really appreciate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Yes, I have seen the Nic 36 base from vapor valley is 100%pg. Maybe I must give it a shot. At the moment I am importing some of my ADV because of NIC strength, but it is quite expensive. If you buy bulk it is affordable, but I strive to buy local..Local is lekker. And for all the Mixers out there, @Mike thanks for keeping us hard hitters in mind, really appreciate.



Also upping the PG helps a bit with the throat hit @Petrus 
So using a PG nic base is a good idea in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> I have often bumped up the nic with 36mg nic
> But never from say 6mg to 12mg
> Rather from say 12mg to about 14 or 15mg - i.e. adding quite a little.
> I don't notice much flavour drop.
> ...



Yea, I'm gonna do my usual "vendor posting in main forum thing". Welcome to delete it 

If you order from me or I see you again, remind me to bring a bottle filled with some 100mg for you. Will pop it in one of my retail ones so that it's just a pipette and I'll instruct you how many drops to increase the strength etc  Otherwise I'm sure some of the vendors would be willing to sort you out, you're a trustworthy guy afterall!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (18/4/16)

100mg nic is not that bad to work with. Smelling it does nothing and messing on my hands has had no affect. took a taste of it as well, very strong burning sensation but nothing a glass of water can't cure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here are the calcs
> 
> x is the amount of Nic to add. First one is for 36mg. Second is for 100mg
> 
> ...


And that ladys and gents is you you need to stay in skool, d9nt do drugs and do you freeking homework

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

For you guys looking for Pipettes... just saw them at Woolies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here are the calcs
> 
> x is the amount of Nic to add. First one is for 36mg. Second is for 100mg
> 
> ...


Good old real math... you should see what my kid is being taught i do not understand it one bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/4/16)

I think once you add nic to your juices you also are going to slightly change the VG/pg ratio as well as dilute the flavour. However as @Silver suggested by adding the 100 you wouldnt change the flavour and the ratio much as it requires less. But pleeeez use gloves and even if you have a white masked suit used in nuclear factories as the 100mg is deadly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/4/16)

100mg isn't deadly, unless of course you drink the bottle. Just reasonable care, wash any accidental spills. I've worked with 100mg, 200mg and 999mg. The pure nic is dangerous, the 100 not so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (18/4/16)

And don't forget to give the Nic a good shake before adding it to a blend. The Nic rises to the top of the bottle after standing for a while. I also decant mine into 10 ml bottles to reduce the amount of air it comes in contact with. As you use it more air gets into the bottle and then when you shake it that mixes with the Nic and it gets less potent each time.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/4/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> 100mg isn't deadly, unless of course you drink the bottle. Just reasonable care, wash any accidental spills. I've worked with 100mg, 200mg and 999mg. The pure nic is dangerous, the 100 not so much.



Don't you need a fume chamber to work with 1000mg nic ?


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Don't you need a fume chamber to work with 1000mg nic ?





I'm old school. I just hold my breath.

When i felt safety-conscious I'd do it outside, but not always. Glasses/goggles and gloves are a good idea though.


Seriously. I'd not recommend anyone work with pure nic without fiirst doing some decent research.

Just say "NO".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Don't you need a fume chamber to work with 1000mg nic ?


you get 100mg nic jeez what is that like 0.25ml nic per 100ml bottle you make


----------



## shaunnadan (19/4/16)

Dave1 said:


> And don't forget to give the Nic a good shake before adding it to a blend. The Nic rises to the top of the bottle after standing for a while. I also decant mine into 10 ml bottles to reduce the amount of air it comes in contact with. As you use it more air gets into the bottle and then when you shake it that mixes with the Nic and it gets less potent each time.





Kolashnikov said:


> you get 100mg nic jeez what is that like 0.25ml nic per 100ml bottle you make



100mg nic is common for juice makers to use, it make sense considering the costs and percentage needed to dilute the final product

i bought a 100ml bottle from the states (nude nicotine) and have decanted it into smaller 10ml portions and keep that in a freezer. so far i have used about 30ml only for my own diy creations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

